# Sierra Club Seeking Comments on New Trapping Policy



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I left my comments. Please take the time to do the same. Also take the time to read comments from the other side. Take note of the criticisms and maybe look in the mirror to see if there are things we are doing or saying that reinforce those warped perceptions. 
One area that I'll point out is our user names. I've seen a couple here that make me cringe. I won't point any out right now, but think about what image you are fostering with your user name.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do we have to register to make comments? It looks like it.

I hope we have a couple of weeks to comment. I would like to write, edit, write some more, edit some more etc. Here is where I am at with a comment:



> As a retired wildlife biologist I would like to make some comments on your proposed trapping policies. I think the absence of federal regulations is based on the facts that a blanket policy would be terribly inadequate and impose regulations where they are not needed. For example I noticed your concerned about the Mexican wolf. Regulations that some may consider reasonable would not be reasonable in the northern tier states where no Mexican wolves exist. To impose regulations that may be reasonable in Arizona on trappers in Main would be unreasonable.
> Also, I noticed you lump leg-hold and body grip like conibear together. Where no endangered species occur, that could be captured in a conibear, they would be one of the more humane trapping methods since the animal is dispatched so quickly. As a matter of fact they may be more humane than leaving an animal stressed in a live trap.
> I can't claim to be a trapper, but I have had extensive contact with them. Some methods work for some species, and some methods do not work for some species.
> I think a policy developed by a national organization is going to have to be a very comprehensive plan and perhaps state by state rather than a blanket approach which may be judged unrealistic by sportsmen and professional wildlife biologists alike. I mentioned wildlife biologists because often trapping and removing predators is a much needed part of a comprehensive wildlife management plan. I think one must take into account species ranges as related to whether a method need be restricted or not. One must incorporate trapping methods with a realistic evaluation of effectiveness.
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks. If anyone has any changes they think I should make go ahead and give me some recommendation.


----------

